# How long does it take for a heat mat to heat up?



## jadeyydoe

its at 78F atm been plugged in since 10am -_-
I know it takes a while but how long?


----------



## forgottenEntity

At worst, a few minutes... definitely not several hours.

How close to the mat have you got your thermometer / stat?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mine took 24 hours to settle at the same temp using a pulse stat once, but not to heat up.


----------



## joeyboy

I'd always assumed heat mats weren't designed to produce all that much heat. I mean I have 4 heat mats and if I didn't use the stat the temp of the glass the heatmat was stuck to would be a max of 5c above room temp. I believe the point is it's infra-red so it warms their bodies more then the air. Not sure though. 

I mean for my emperor scorps viv I don't use a stat, It doesn't warm the viv to 30c as it is, in fact I'll probably chuck the mats and use low wattage red bulbs or ceramics(which obviously would be stated since they actually heat things:lol2


----------



## Morgan Freeman

joeyboy said:


> I'd always assumed heat mats weren't designed to produce all that much heat. I mean I have 4 heat mats and if I didn't use the stat the temp of the glass the heatmat was stuck to would be a max of 5c above room temp. I believe the point is it's infra-red so it warms their bodies more then the air. Not sure though.
> 
> I mean for my emperor scorps viv I don't use a stat, It doesn't warm the viv to 30c as it is, in fact I'll probably chuck the mats and use low wattage red bulbs or ceramics(which obviously would be stated since they actually heat things:lol2


yeah I only use a mat as I have a leo and he needs the heat through his belly.


----------



## wesidekillaz

this is a question that can be answered in many ways.
sum of my heat mats reach 88f within 15 mins.
then again my main corn snake tank the mat on that gets to about 75f at most.
so all depends on the mat and room temp and tank size.


----------



## Captainmatt29

Doesnt take that long so you should be ok.


----------



## Melonhelmet

Without my dimmer my heat mat reached 110f in 20mins, but I keep it at 91f for my Leo


----------



## jadeyydoe

well its been since 10am not and I checked and its at 79F -_-
its getting hotter but very slowly.
i know its not the stat because I had it on my old stat at first then changed to the new one because I'm selling the old one.
its a 11"x11" i think in a 3ft wooden vivarium.

would the way I rewired the plug have anything to do with it?
because I don't know if I got all of the live wire in properly.
I don't know :S lol


----------



## Crownan

Where and how are you taking the temperature reading?


----------



## jadeyydoe

I have a digi thermometer next to the stat.
I can get a picture if you want?


----------



## jadeyydoe

OK I did 3 pictures 1 of there thermometer I have, 1 of the stat and thermometer probe and 1 showing you where abouts it is 
The temp is going up but its going up like 0.2F per hour -_-
thats kinda the same way my first mat went and my other mat heated up within a few minutes I think.
So I don't know lol.


----------



## leesgreat

My one takes ages I have a 3ft wooden Viv my heat mat is on the inside with paper in it then bedding on top to stop it burning him I put my heat mat on and after 45 minutes it was warm but not that hot I dunno if it's on it's last legs n need replacing or what lol


----------



## roblad

Mines in a 3ft Viv and I left it 48 hours before I did anything and it still only made 79 so had to add a red bulb pointing at tiles to help it reach temp seems fine now


----------



## Meko

leesgreat said:


> I put my heat mat on and after 45 minutes it was warm but not that hot I dunno if it's on it's last legs n need replacing or what lol



They only get warm, not hot. Body temperature is 37c and most reptiles that use a heat mat, need it set to about 32c so it's not going to feel hot when you touch it.



edit.... 

thread is nearly three years old so I doubt the OP is still having the problem.


----------



## roblad

Don't look at that and ment over all rltemp anyway not floor oops my bad


----------



## Welsh dragon

Depends what wattage the matt is if its low then its not going to reach a higher temp


----------

